# Remotezugriff auf Dateisystem



## musiKk (14. Mai 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich habe einen Applicationserver (Geronimo) und eine Anwendung (ein Webservice) soll auf Dateien im Dateisystem zugreifen können.
Ich las hier derletzt (aber finds grad nicht, im Zweifel wars maki), dass man für lokale Dateien ein Property auf den Pfad setzt und dieses dann in der Anwendung lädt.

Das Problem hier ist aber, dass ich auf Dateien auf fremden Servern zugreifen muss. Gibt es da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, das elegant zu lösen? sshfs und nfs sollten es nach Möglichkeit nicht sein. Schöner wäre immer eine ssh-Verbindung nach Bedarf. Aber einen scp- oder ssh-Prozess selbst zu starten wäre ja auch nichts, da man ja keine Prozesse selbst starten soll.

Vielleicht gibts dafür ja eine einfache Lösung.

Danke schonmal
mK


----------



## maki (14. Mai 2009)

> Ich las hier derletzt (aber finds grad nicht, im Zweifel wars maki), dass man für lokale Dateien ein Property auf den Pfad setzt und dieses dann in der Anwendung lädt.


Das galt für WebApps, nicht für EJBs/JEE Container.
Letztere dürfen lauf Spek. gar nicht auf das Dateisystem über java.io.* zugreifen, ist nicht so dolle für Cluster und Transktionen unterstützt es auch nicht 
Manch JEE Server erlauben das aber trotzdem...

Würde mal nach einem JCA Adapter suchen der auch mit remotefilesystemen umgehen kann (Google?), denn das wäre der "Standard" Weg für solche vorhaben.


----------



## musiKk (14. Mai 2009)

Danke, dann schau ich mal danach.


----------

